# Happy Birthday old man!



## oivind_dahle (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy Happy


----------



## Candlejack (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy birthday Johnny!


----------



## maxim (Jun 23, 2012)

arty2: Happy birthday Jon


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jon, where are you going for dinner?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Jon!


----------



## cookinstuff (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## chinacats (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday! Here's to many more!

Cheers!


----------



## Pabloz (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday.

PZ


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Namaxy (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes yes...Happy Birthday!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy birthday to _us_ Jon! 

Hope you are able to relax today and do something fun.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jun 23, 2012)

Now i have an excuse for a shot today. May the drinks flow freely and:hbday::hbday::hbday:


----------



## unkajonet (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## wenus2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Enjoy it now, you got a couple more years till it all starts to fall apart


----------



## JBroida (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks guys... last night was my 10 year highschool reuinon... ended up going out at midnight to celebrate the birthday. Tonight, we're heading to Spago for dinner. Should be fun.


----------



## The Edge (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday!! I'm sure you will, but have fun!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday! What to wish for? you've already got it all!!!


----------



## Gravy Power (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jon, and thanks for your professionalism in the limited interactions we have had. Really appreciate it.

Enjoy Spago!


----------



## steeley (Jun 23, 2012)

happy birthday and many more.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 23, 2012)

Ya, well even tho you suck, happy happy!
(for the spago)




JBroida said:


> thanks guys... last night was my 10 year highschool reuinon... ended up going out at midnight to celebrate the birthday. Tonight, we're heading to Spago for dinner. Should be fun.



Q


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 23, 2012)

Just to clarify, on another list when someone gets something really cool the response is "you suck"!


----------



## JBroida (Jun 23, 2012)

i got a few cool things, but nothing knife related. I'll take pics when i have a chance.


----------



## obtuse (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Burl Source (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jon,
For your birthday I got you this movie.
Hope you like it.
[video=youtube_share;JTAK0a9VlPI]http://youtu.be/JTAK0a9VlPI[/video]


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Jon. Say hi to Wolfgang  

Stefan


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 24, 2012)

happy birthday


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope you'll post some pics of dinner tonight Jon! (Mine was good, but not picture worthy.)


----------



## Mike Davis (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jon!!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy birthday. Hope it was great.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 24, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Hope you'll post some pics of dinner tonight Jon! (Mine was good, but not picture worthy.)



i'll put them up tomorrow... in pain right now after getting killed with food. The other 3 people at the table bowed out before the meal was over


----------



## schanop (Jun 24, 2012)

The last man standing!


----------



## chuck239 (Jun 24, 2012)

JBroida said:


> i'll put them up tomorrow... in pain right now after getting killed with food. The other 3 people at the table bowed out before the meal was over



Sounds like you went out to dinner with the wrong people haha. Happy Birthday man. Sorry I didn't get to stop by I have been kinda crazy.

-Chuck


----------



## JBroida (Jun 24, 2012)

chuck239 said:


> Sounds like you went out to dinner with the wrong people haha. Happy Birthday man. Sorry I didn't get to stop by I have been kinda crazy.
> 
> -Chuck



well, sara i can forgive in these situations, but i gave my parents fair warning of what was to come  My dad bowed out during the first poultry course before the meat courses... but then somehow managed to eat the second dessert (while skipping the first one)


----------



## Wagstaff (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday! (I just learned.... sorry I'm late!)


----------

